# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lajme Nga Bota Islame !

## Bani gjk

*Trajneri i njohur francez i futbollit  dhe gruaja e tij konvertohen në Islam*


Trajneri i njohur i futbollit, Philippe Troussier me origjinë franceze, me 23 mars 
deklaroi se ai dhe gruaja e tij pranuan islamin. Deklarata është bërë në kryeqytetin e Marokut, Rabat. 

Omari më nuk është Troussier dhe gruaja e tij nuk është më Dominique por Amina" kjo u publikua në gazetën marokene L'Opinion. Burimet e afërta të bashkëshortëve konvertimin e tyre në Islam ia konfirmuan agjencisë Frans Pres (AFP) dhe shtuan se ceremonia u zhvillua të premten e kaluar. Trajneri Troussier është njeri i cili ka udhëtuar shumë, ai ishte në krye të reprezentacionit maroken dhe ekipit futbollistik Marselle. 

Ai gjithashtu këtë detyrë e ushtroi edhe në Afrikën e Jugut, Nigeri, Burkino Faso, Katar dhe Japoni, ku ushtroi reprezentacionet e atyre vendeve. LOpinon në tekst gjithashtu kishte shtuar se konvertimi i tyre në Islam është Surprizë madhështore dhe e këndshme Mirë se vini, Omar dhe Amina në mbretërinë e më të Fuqishmit, Mbretin e të Vërtetës (Allahut xh.sh.), kishin shkruar. 

Si musliman jemi të lumtur ta shohim një person aq të njohur siç është Troussier të bëhet pjesë e besimit paqes dhe tolerancës.  

Omari nuk deshi të komentoj asgjë, ai vetëm tha se dëshiron ti mbajë ndjenjat e veta për vete. Gjithashtu është cituar siç shihni gjërat janë duke u zhvilluar. Gazeta marokene Marocan Evening gjithashtu kishte publikuar lajmin se dy bashkëshortët kishin adaptuar dy vajza, Selmen dhe Miriamin. 

Për çdo vit me mijëra francez pranojnë islamin, por shumica prej tyre nuk kanë guxim ta publikojnë  besimin e tyre duke pasur frikë nga diskriminimi në shtëpi dhe në punë si pasojë e pasqyrimeve stereotipe ndaj islamit dhe muslimanëve.


http://www.islamgjakova.net/

http://www.turks.us/article.php?story=20060324143205810

----------


## Bani gjk

Per me shum lajme klikoni ketu : http://www.islamgjakova.net/ por ju kisha lutur qe mos kopjoni gjdo lajm nga kjo  faqe,dhe ta sjellni ketu.
Ne kete faqe gjdo jave ka lajme te reja ...

Selam (paq)

----------


## Arcimedes

Me pelqen ky lajm. Edhe Cat Stevens www.catstevens.com (nje kengetar i madh dhe i njohur ne bote) eshte bere musliman dhe un kam lexuar shume gjera per ate njeri i cili tani quhet Yusuf Islam, sepse jam nje dashamires i muzikes se tij, sidoms ajo kenga "Father and son" mua me pelqen shume. 

Mua me pelqen edhe lajmi qe trajneri Francez e ka deklaruar vete kete gje, pa marre parasysh se cfare do te mendojne njerezit per te. Kjo tregon qe ai ka nje karakter te mire dhe te forte dhe qe eshte nje besimtar i qete dhe i paster.


Kalofshi mire

----------


## Omari

*Will Smithi Ylli i shkëlqyeshëm i Holivudit u bë musliman.*

Ai është i njohur nga filmat Njerëzit në të Zeza, Dita e Pavarësisë, Armiku i Shtetit dhe Perëndimi i Egër. Will Smithi pranoi Islamin pasi e lexoi librin e boksierit të famshëm Muhammed Ali Islam is Alis Religion of Choice (Islami Është Feja e Zgjedhur e Aliut). 

Kryetari i Komunitetit të Amerikës Veriore, Sofian Yakkut, tha: Muhammed Aliu ishte një shembull i mirë i muslimanëve të këtij vendi. Shpresoj se tani e tutje misionin e Muhammed Aliut do ta vazhdojë Will Smithi. Po ashtu u tha se pas sulmeve terroriste në Nju-Jork dhe Vashington, Smithi e kishte mbrojtur Islamin. 


Will Smithi ka lindur më 25 shtator 1968 në Philadelphia. Para se të bëhej aktor, kishte treguar sukses të madh edhe në rep muzikë. Smithi karrierën e filloi në televizionin NBC në serialet DJ Jazzy Jeff dhe The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. Smithi pastaj luajti në rolet kryesore në filmat Six Degrees of Separation (1993), Bad Boys (1995), Independence Day (1996), Men in Black, (1996), Enemy of the State (199 , Wild Wild West (1999), Legend of Bagger Vance, (2000). Ai me këta filma arriti në piedestalin më të lartë të aktorëve të Holivudit. Filmi Men in Black mori shpërblimin si filmi më i mirë nga MTV. Smithi do të paraqitet së shpejti edhe në dy filma, 

Ali dhe Men in Black 2, me të cilët, si duket do të jetë prapë në qendër të vëmendjes. I suksesshëm edhe në rep muzikë, Will Smithi ka disa albume muzikore, si Big Willie Style(1997), Willenium(1999)[/quote]
Me respekt
Bye

----------


## Bani gjk

*NY Times lajmëron: Islami është duke lindur në Kinë*

Në krahinën Kineze Linxia, e cila atje njihet me emrin Meka e vogël, intenzivisht është duke u punuar në përhapjen e Islamit. NY Times në web-sajtin e tij ka prezentimin në Multi-media në gjuhën angleze për këtë temë. Ndëgjoni komentet e gazetarëve të tyre dhe shikoni këto fotografi interesante në këtë link:

http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html...E/blocker.html

----------


## Bani gjk

Omar te lutem kur te sjell nje lajm, sjelle edhe referencen se nga e ke marr ate lajm! Ky lajm i will smithet eshte shum i vjeter, will smith kurr nuk ka deklaruar qe eshte Musliman, fak eshte qe e mbron islamin ne intervsita, plus e ka kenduar  edhe nje keng Rap per te miren e islamit, mirpo kurr nuk ka deklaruar qe eshte musliman.
Kshtu qe keni kujdes ju lutem,mos sjelli gjdo lajm per pa qen  te sigurt.

P.sh ju kisha lute disve qe mos te bejin debat ne ket teme

----------


## Arrnubi

Djali i Neritan Cekes ka shume kohe qe ka pranuar Islamin.I jati per ta shperngulur nga kjo fe e shpernguli dhe nga Shqiperia duke e "internuar" ne nje shkolle gjermane.Mirepo muslimani i mire dhe atje vazhdoi ta praktikoi fene.Po keshtu dhe djali i Skender Gjinushit dhe Sali Berishes jane individe qe falen.Tani pritet drogaxhiu i Fatos Nanos te lej drogen dhe te pranoje Islamin.

Ajo qe perben sensacion tjeter eshte se ne burgjet shqiptare 313, burrelit, tepelenes, peqinit etj me rradhe rinia e burgjeve ka fillluar me praktikuar namazin dhe ritet Islame.

E pra ringjallja e fese islame tashme eshte mese e verejtur nga te gjithe mirepo kjo po ua prish syte atyre ... .

----------


## Bani gjk

* Forumi botëror i ulemasë* 

Para disa dite përfundoi Konferenca e parë e ulemasë muslimane në botë, e mbajtur në Mekke, në atë konferencë u themelua Forumi botëror i ulemasë dhe u miratua statuti, gjithashtu është marrë urdhëresë me anë të së cilës bëhet thirrje në dialog dhe paqe në botë. 

Në statutin e Forumit botërorë të ulemasë janë bërë të ditur qëllimet: 1. Ruajtja dhe zhvillimi i identitetit islam në botë. 2. Koordinimi mes bashkësive islame në botë për shkak të prezentimit unik dhe paraqitjes së muslimanëve. 3. Unifikimi i fetvave mes ulemasë të cilat kanë rëndësi univerzale. 4. Proklamimi i qëndrimeve në të cilat është mesazhi i paqes dhe dialogut. 5. Ndihma e muslimanëve në botë që të gjejnë zgjidhje sa më të mira për problemet bashkëkohore. 6. Ndalimi i përhapjes së komentimeve të gabuara për islamin. 7. Prezentimi i realitetit për islamin dhe muslimanët në botë në mënyrë të përshtatshme. 

Sipas statutit të Forumit botëror të ulemasë, përbëhet prej kuvendit gjeneral, kryesisë, sekretariatit dhe këshillit ekzekutiv.

Kryetari i Forumit botëror të ulemave sipas funkcionit është kryemuftiu i Mbretërisë së Arabisë Saudite, ndërsa sekretar i Forumit është sekretari gjeneral i Liges botërore muslimane. 

Këshillin ekzekutiv i Forumit botëror të ulemasë përbëhet prej dhjetë anëtarëve të zgjedhur.
Në kuvendin e parë gjeneral në këshillin ekzekutiv të Forumit botëror të ulemasë janë zgjedhur: 

 - Rektori i Univerzitetit Islam në Islamabad Muhammed Ahmed Ghazi;
 - Kryetari i unionit ilmijja Ahmed Hashim Mozadi nga Indonezia; 
 - Sekretari gjeneral i Akademisë për afrimin e medhhebeve Alatullah Ali Akber al teskhiri nga Irani; 
 - Anëtar i Akademisë së Fikhut në Mekke Vehbeh Mustafa al-Zuhaili nga Siria; 
 - Shejhu Al-Azharit Muhammed Sejjid Tantavi; 
 - Zëvendës i Akademisë së Fikhut në Indi Bedrulhasan al-Qasimi; 
 - Muftiu i Mauritanisë muftiu Ahmed al-Shanqajti; reisu-l-ulema nga  BdheH dr.
 - Mustafa Ceriqi; anëtar i këshillit të lartë për xhamitë në Amerikë Muzemmil al-Siddiqui
 - dhe Muftiu i Libanit Muhammed Qabbani.


Detyra e anëtarëve të Këshillit ekzekutiv të Forumit botëror të ulemave është të përcjellë ngjarjet në botë rreth islamit dhe muslimanëve, dhe t’ia paraqet raportin vjetor kuvendit gjeneral kështu që prezentimi i islamit dhe i muslimanëve të jet sa më korrekt dhe të mbështetet dialogu ndërfetar dhe kulturor në botë.

Formimi i Forumit botëror të ulemasë në Mekke ka rëndësi të madhe për institucionalizimin e islamit në botë. Kjo është me rëndësi se për herë të parë kuptohet nevoja e ekzistimit të një trupi të tillë që do të koordinoj veprimtarinë islame në botë dhe i cili mundet në mënyrë legjitime t’i prezentoj interesat e muslimanëve në dialogun ndërfetar. Shpresohet se Forumi botëror i ulemasë me të vërtet do t’i përmbushë shpresat e muslimanëve në botë. Gjithashtu shpresohet se ky do të jet një hap i rëndësishëm të kuptohet se jetojmë në një botë globale e cila kërkon akcion të shpejtë dhe adekuat për shkak të qetësisë, bashëjetesës dhe besimit mes religjioneve dhe kulturave. 


Burimi: MINA  
07.04.2006.islamgjakova.net

----------


## Bani gjk

*Konferenc ne Wien per muslimanet ne Evrope*

Ne kryeqytetin austriak (wien) ka fillar punimet konferenca tre ditore mbi rolin e muslimanve ne Evrop, e perber prej shumices se krishtere. Ne kete konferenc po marrin pjes 100 personalitete te ndryshme nga 40 vende. Per shkak te diskutimit dhe grindjeve, pas shperthimit te protestave kunder publikimit te karikaturave te profetit Muhamed, konferenca ka zgjuar interesim te madhe te Mediave. Temat kryesore jan integrimi dhe liria e mendimit.

08.04.2006 11:00     www.top-channel.tv

----------


## Bani gjk

*Merkel organizon simpozium për problemin e muslimanëve në Evropë*

Në rrethet muslimane të Gjermanisë është përshëndetur iniciativa e kancelares gjermane Angela Merkel për formimin e një simpoziumi, ku do të ftohen përfaqësuesit e të gjitha pakicave muslimane në vend, ku do të diskutohet për problemet e muslimanëve në Gjermani dhe për vendosjen e dialogut ndërfetar dhe ndërcivilizues i cili nuk ka alternativë.

Kjo iniciativë është përshëndetur përzemërsisht nga ana e Këshillit Qëndror Islam, dy organizata më të mëdha muslimane në Gjermai, të cilat presin që ky simpozium të arrijë zgjidhje efikase për problemet me të cilat përballën pakicat muslimane. Në deklaratën e dhënë në Al-xhazira, kryetari i Këshillit Islam në Gjermani, Ali Kisilkaja tha se interesimi personal i kancelares gjermane tregon se dialogu është rruga e vetme e drejtë për procesin e suksesshëm integrues dhe e vetmja rrugë që shpie në forcimin e vlerave të tolerancës, bashkëpunimit dhe respektit reciprok brenda shoqësrisë gjermane. 

Më tej, Kisilkaja theksoi se deri më sot kishte ngecje në pranimin e Islamit në nivele zyrtare dhe mospërfshirjen e faktorëve politik në problematikën e muslimanëve, andaj të gjitha këto vetëm kanë keqësuar ndjenjat e pakicave muslimane për pabarazinë e tyre në shoqërinë gjermane.

Në anën tjetër, Ejmen Mezajek, zyrtar në Këshillin Qëndror Musliman në Gjermani, theksoi se Këshilli e përshëndet iniciativën e zonjës Merkel, e cila, siç tha ai, është iniciativa e parë në historinë e Gjermanisë për dialog me muslimanët.

Ai shpreson se pjesmarrësit e simpoziumit do të arrijnë realizojnë një zgjidhje praktike për problemet e muslimanëve të cilat i ndjekin njëzet vitet e fundit, përderisa janë të lidhura me mësimbesimin e fëmijëve musliman në shkollat zyrtare në Gjermani, therrrjen e kafshëve në harmoni me predispozitat islame, pastaj respektimi i ndjenjave fetare në shërbimet ushtarake, spitale dhe burgje dhe në jetën publike në përgjithësi. 
Simpoziumi do të mbahet para fillimit të pushimeve verore. 


11.04.2006.islamgjakova.net

----------


## forum126

*Ushtari i katërt Amerikan që kthehet në Islam në Irak* 


Bagdad. Dëshmitarët në qytetin e Falluxhas raportuan se një ushtar Amerikan publikisht kishte pranuar fenë Islame në njërën prej xhamive të qytetit në prezencën e një turme njerëzish dhe klerikësh. 

Dr. Ziad Al-Fahdawi, dëshmitar i rastit, tha se ushtari George Douglas (Xhorxh Dagllas) e recitoi shahadetin (deklaratën e besimit) “Nuk ka zot tjetër përveç All-llahut dhe Muhammedi është Profeti i Tij” në Xhamin e Paraqitjes së Muhammedit pasi që kishte kërkuar nga Imami i xhamisë të dëshmoj kalimin e tij në Islam. 

Douglasi kishte thënë se ai është i sigurt se Islami është religjioni më i mirë që një person mundet ta pranoj për shkak të mësimeve të zemërbutësisë, bujarisë, dashurisë, drejtësisë dhe të guximit. Kur Douglasi kishte përfunduar me deklaratën e tij (shahadetin), pjesëmarrësit në xhami kishin bërtitur “All-llahu Ekber” (All-llahu është më i Madhi) dhe e kishin përqafur dhe uruar atë. 

Më 30 Maj, ushtari Amerikan e ndërroi emrin e tij prej George Douglas në Mujaheed (Muxhahid) Muhammed. Ai gjithashtu sqaroi se ishte mjaft i prekur me guximin e popullit të Falluxhas, qëndrimi i tyre si Arab dhe si Musliman dhe gatishmëria e tyre për mbrojtjen e vendit të tyre dhe për të vdekur për çlirimin e tokës së tyre pa marr parasysh për pretekstin që e japin pushtuesit lidhur me agresionin e tyre. 

Douglasi është ushtari i katërt Amerikan që e përqafoi Islamin në Irak. Oficeri Patrick Bett shpalli kalimin e tij në Islam në një gjykatë për çështje civile në distriktin e Karakh-it dhe pastaj u martua me Samar Ahmed, një mjeke Irakiane e cila kishte punuar në një spital në të cilin ushtari Amerikan ishte në detyrë në Gusht të vitit 2003. 

Oficeri Amerikan tha se ai nuk e kishte pranuar Islamin për shkak të Dr. Samarës, por për shkak se ai ishte bindur se feja Islame është feja më e mirë. 

Pas pranimit të Islamit nga ana e këtij oficeri Amerikan, edhe dy ushtarë të tjerë nga Brigada e Parë e Blinduar, Sean Blackwell (27 vjeçar) dhe Brett Duggan (37 vjeçar) e kishin pranuar Islamin. 

Forcat Amerikane deri më tani kanë zhvilluar dy ofensiva në Falluxha, ku ajo e Nëntorit 2004 ishte më e dhunshme dhe më shkatërruese. Falluxha ishte dëshmitare e disa krimeve më të shëmtuara që forcat Amerikane kishin kryer ndaj banorëve të atij qyteti. Këtu përfshihet edhe rasti i një ushtari Amerikan që e vrau një njeri të plagosur brenda në një xhami. 

Rreth 70 % e shtëpive të qytetit janë tërësisht të shkatërruara. Kjo ka detyruar një pjesë të madhe të popullatës të ngrejë tenda për strehim aty ku ata kanë banuar më herët.
Nga: Dr. Hamid Abdullah 

Burimi: http://watchingamerica.com/iraq4all000007.html

Blackwell asked Ehdaa’s brother, who told him, “I’d be honored for you to marry my sister.” 

But under local law, a Muslim woman can marry only a Muslim man. So Blackwell stood before an Iraqi judge and said in Arabic: *“There’s only one God and that’s God and Mohamed is the messenger of God*.” 

Through those words, Blackwell became a Muslim. It was a conversion of convenience, not conviction. 


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/...in615303.shtml

----------


## ideus

Per ne qe i takojme fese islame, vertete jane lajme te mira keto. Zoti i bekofte te gjithe ata qe konvertohen ne fene islame.

----------


## Bani gjk

Patëm rastin t'i shohim video inçizimet për konvertimin e personave nga Texasi dhe Britania e Madhe në Islam. Këtë seri e vazhdojmë me anë të këtij linku ku mund të shihni vetem disa konvertimin te kanadezëve në fenë Islame. Elhamdulilah…Allahu i Madhërishëm tregon se feja e drrejt po perhapet gjdo dite e me shum ne mbar boten. Shum armiq te islamit po mundohen ne gjdo menyr qe te prezentoj fene islame se më negative, mirpoper per kundrazi feja e paster dhe e drrejt (Islami) vetem po shumohet.

http://board3.cgiworld.dreamwiz.com/...541&tmp_no=547

----------


## Arrnubi

Reshat Arbana reciton Hytben e lamtumires ne nje simpozium.Tashme aktori i njohur i perket besimit Islam duke kryer ritet e tij.

----------


## Bani gjk

*BE nuk do ta përdor më termin “terrorizmi islam”*


Bashkësia Evropiane do t’i ndërprej termet ofenduese të lidhura me islamin siç janë “terrorizmi islam” dhe “fundamentalistët” në fjalorin e ri oficiel, i cili sipas burimeve jozyrtare duhet të fuqizohet në korrik të këtij viti. 

“Është e sigurtë se termi “terrorizmi islam” nuk do të përdorët në të ardhmen…në vend të këtij termi do të përdoret “terroristët të cilët e keqpërdorin islamin”, deklaroi një zyrtar për Routersin me kusht që të mbetet anonim.

Qëllimi i regullimit të terminologjisë së re në komunikim është preventivë nga ofendimi i paqëllimtë i qytetarëve. “Qëllimi është largimi i terminologjisë e cila e rritë problemin. Ky është një tentim…rritje e vetëdijes për përdorimin senzitiv të fjalorit të tillë,” shtoi ai.

Shefi i zyres antiterroriste të BE-së, Gijs de Vries konsideron se terrorizmi nuk i konvenon asnjë religjioni, në këtë kontekst i përgëzoi ata musliman të cilët punojnë në ndërprerjen e keqpërdorimit të islamit nga ana e terroristëve. “Fjala është për grupacionin minoritar i cili keqpërdor religjionin, ndërsa nuk e përfaqëson atë,” tha Vries.

Omar Faruk, avokat nga Britania e Madhe, njëri ndër këshilltarët shtetëror për të drejtat minoritare thotë se ndihet një nevojë e madhe për miratimin e “dialogut të ri politik dhe terminojogjisë së re.”


www.islamonline.net

----------


## Bani gjk

*TË RINJËVE U PËLQEN KËNDIMI I KUR’ANIT*

Të rinjtë e Prishtinës pëlqejnë ndëgjimin e këndimit të Kur’anit. Ky ishte i vetmi përkufizim për numrin e madh të të pranishëmve dhe qetësinë e cila mbretëronte gjatë këndimit të Kur’anit, në Sallën e Kuqe në Prishtinë. Ky këndim ishte organizuar nga Këshilli i Bashkësisë Islame në Prishtinë dhe sipas përgjegjësve, qëllimi kryesor i këtij tubimi ka qenë njohja e qytetarit kosovar jo vetëm me përkthimin dhe shpjegimin e Kur’anit, por edhe me artin e të kënduarit të tij. Për të demonstruar bukurinë e të kënduarit, Bashkësia Islame kishte zgjedhur dy këndues të rangut të lartë të këndimit të Kur’anit, nga jashtë. “Njëri është nga Egjipti dhe quhet Menduh Gjude Sead. Ai ka qenë fitues i vendit të parë në vitin 1986 në garat Kur’anore në Arabinë Saudite. Kënduesi tjetër vie nga Ankara e Turqisë, Ahmet Karabi, dhe njëherit ka qenë fitues në këtë lloj garash në vitin 2000 në Kanada”, tha Bahri Sejdiu, kryetar i Këshillit të Bashkësisë Islame në Prishtinë. Ai mendon se rinia e Kosovës përveç shpjegimit të ajeteve Kur’anore duhet të ketë raste të ndëgjojë edhe bukurinë artistike të këndimit të tij. “Kjo edhe u është ofruar të rinjëve, të cilët ishin pjesëmarrës në një numër të madh në këtë tubim”, tha Sejdiu. Sejdiu njëherit shprehet se qëllimi i thirrjes së këtyre dy kënduesve të huaj është mënyra profesionale e artistike e të kënduarit të Kur’anit. Në pyetjen tonë se mos ndoshta ka dallime nga mënyrat e të kënduemit të librit të shejtë mes vendeve, Sejdiu përgjigjet, ‘assesi nuk ndryshon mënyra e të kënduarit të Kur’anit nga populli në popull. Qëllimi kryesor i ftesës sonë për këta dy këndues të Kur’anit është se ata janë njerëz që kanë zënë vende të para në të kënduarit e Kur’anit, e jo se mund të ndërrojë mënyra e të kënduarit në proporcion me kombësitë. Ata vetëmse kanë një art të zërit dhe mënyrë më artistike se tjerët”, tha Sejdiu. 

Sejdiu u shpreh i kënaqur me numrin e madh të pjesëmarrësve në këtë tubim, e sidomos me numrin e madh të të rinjëve. “Kryesisht kanë qenë të ri, që thënë drejt na gëzon ky fakt”, tha Sejdiu. Ai u shpreh se tubimi ka qenë i planifikuar nga Bashkësia Islame, por nuk do të jetë tradicional. “Tubime të këtilla do të ketë kur të ketë nevojë për të”, përfundoi Sejdiu. 

Burimi: Gazetajava.com

----------


## Bani gjk

*Vëllau ynë i verbër, Islah, reciton suren Rrahman* 

Muhamed Islah është nga Tajlanda dhe momentalisht është student në medresenë Noor e cila është e organizuar për studentët e verbër. Kjo medrese është në Afrikën Jugore dhe në të të rinjtë mësojnë Kur’anin dhe memorizimin e tij. Përmes këtij video shënimi të shkurtë mund ta shihni recitimin e bukur të sures Rrahman. Ky inçizim është realizuar gjatë vizitës së tij në radio stacionin për të verbër në qytetin Glasgov të Skotlandës. Web sajti i shkollës për të verbër është: www.mnblind.org , ketu mund ta shikoni videon: 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...150&pr=goog-sl

----------


## HamatieL

*Klikoni per te pare Video*

----------


## Arcimedes

> *Klikoni per te pare Video*



Faleminderit per videon, Hamatiel. Un pashe vetem dy videot e Yusuf Islam dhe me pelqyen shume, sepse Yusuf e shpjegon ketu bukur historine e jetes se tij dhe besimin e tij ne Islam. Mua me intereson me shume jeta e tij muzikore, por un rrespektoj edhe jeten e tij personale, s.psh: besimin e tij ne Islam.

Mua me ka pelqyer qe ne fillim te jetes time muzikore Cat Stevens si kengetar, sepse kenget dhe tekset e tij jane shume domethenese dhe shume te rregullta (sistemi muzikor  i tij eshte mjaft korrekt dhe un mund te them shum ekzakt, apo perfekt), por edhe te disiplinuara (linja muzikore e tij eshte mjaft e plote dhe ke kenget e tij cdo gje, fjale, akord apo note ka ate kuptimin dhe rendesine e saj, nuk mund te heqesh, apo te shtosh as nje gje dhe asnje akord, apo note, perndryshe kenga dhe muzika humb ate bukurine e saj), prandaj dhe ai ka edhe nje ze shume melankonik per mendimin tim; dicka qe e pelqej shume. 

Un kam mesuar shume prej muzikes se Yusuf Islam dhe me ka habitur dhe me habit akoma profesionaliteti dhe perfekcionizmi i ketij kengetari. Kenget e tij thjesht duhen luajtur me kitarre, apo piano pa ndryshuar as nje gje, perndryshe ato mund te humbin ate bukurine, thjeshtesine dhe harmonine qe kane.

----------


## Bani gjk

“E pranova islamin sepse islami është fe e humanizmit dhe paqes më shumë se çdo fe tjetër,” tha njëri ndër 37 ushtarët Korean të cilët pranuan islamin para se të shkojnë në shërbimin e tyre në qytetin Irakian Irgil në veri të Irakut. Ditën e premte, gjatë xhumasë, në xhaminë e Seulit të gjithë e shqiptuan shehadetin (dëshminë) "Esh’hedu en la ilahe il-lall-llah ve esh’hedu enne Muhammeden resulullah " çka do të thotë ”Dëshmoj se nuk ka zot tjetër veç një zoti (Allah) dhe se Muhammedi është i dërguar i Tij” dhe me këtë hynë në rradhët e muslimanëve. 

http://english.chosun.com/w21data/ht...405280041.html

----------

